# drill reviews / need recommendations



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

I need a new portable drill (old Makita 9v died).

I have a Panasonic 14v but need another. Would like the power of the Panasonic, but want a lighter unit.

Any recommendations? :thumbsup:


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a dewalt 12vL ion set and for the size it is really surprising. 9 times out of 10 I reach for the 12v stuff over my 18 and 24v tools, all are dewalts. I bought my drill and 1/4 impact driver as a set for around $125 I think.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree on the 12 v stuff for lighter duty use. I have a craftsman 12v Nextec set and an 18v dewalt set, I find myself reaching for the Nextec stuff way more often.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I picked up a Makita 18V LiOn kit, drill/Impact a couple of years ago and have been very pleased with it. I also picked up a Hitachi 18V LiOn for my son which has proved to be pretty good. The LiOns are much lighter than the NiCad. 
If you aren't afraid of the reconditioned market you can get some pretty good buys.
http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_KC18D...ombo_Kit_(Reconditioned_Grade_C)___i1586.aspx


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Very happy with my Milwaukee 12V set. Compact, solid, strong. Almost bought the DeWalt but these were on way too good a sale. The shape of the DeWalt battery pack allows it to stand rather than lie down when not in use but that was the only reason to go yellow when I compared. I got the drill and impact combo.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Like john, I bought the Makita 18V Lion a few years ago. I still use the older Makita 12V NiCad, too. Like them both.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> I agree on the 12 v stuff for lighter duty use. I have a craftsman 12v Nextec set and an 18v dewalt set, I find myself reaching for the Nextec stuff way more often.


Totally agree. That 12v NexTecc is one great little drill. Plus several other items powered by the same battery. I also use it far more than my 20 volt. In fact the 20 volt seldom gets used anymore.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Which other tools do you use George? I have the multi tool and love it...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Waterboy12 said:


> I have a dewalt 12vL ion set and for the size it is really surprising. 9 times out of 10 I reach for the 12v stuff over my 18 and 24v tools, all are dewalts. I bought my drill and 1/4 impact driver as a set for around $125 I think.


I have the 12V Li Ion also. Drill and drivers. I haven't found anything better for the money. 

I came into a NIB PC 20V that I gave to the kid. My 12V work just fine.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Check out the new Milwaukee M12 Fuel Brushless models. I am very happy with the power, weight and battery life on the M12. I have the Fuel M18 also and I like the light weight of the M12 for most needs.


Earl


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

retfr8flyr said:


> Check out the new Milwaukee M12 Fuel Brushless models. I am very happy with the power, weight and battery life on the M12. I have the Fuel M18 also and I like the light weight of the M12 for most needs.
> 
> Earl


Yes the M12 those are the same ones I was talking about


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> Which other tools do you use George? I have the multi tool and love it...


I I also have the multi-tool and also think it is great. I have however, mistreated it a bit. I used it a lot to clean barnacles off the running gear on my boat. The last time I used it I forgot to remove the blade and thoroughly clean it. The blade retaining bolt rusted in place. Lots of salt water soaking in that operation.

I had to drill the bolt and use an easy out to remove. Had me worried for awhile. Gave it a good WD-40 bath and all well now. Did not want to have to buy new own through my own fault.

I also have the flashlight.

George


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I make my own heavy duty extension cords. Have fun !


----------

